# Need advice



## Leely (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi,
I wanted to ask you to share some information about Metronidazole. Just some basics. Is it dangerous for pigeons? Should it be used as a last resort? Is it very effective? And can it be introduced to wild birds' feed or water in small quantities? Is using it for prophylaxis a bad idea? And why? :}
Just need some tips, please, not sure I can find other type of medicine. But which is the safest anyway?


Thanks

Susceptible person here, please be gentle with your choice of words


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Leely said:


> Hi,
> I wanted to ask you to share some information about Metronidazole. Just some basics. Is it dangerous for pigeons? Should it be used as a last resort? Is it very effective? And can it be introduced to wild birds' feed or water in small quantities? Is using it for prophylaxis a bad idea? And why? :}
> Just need some tips, please, not sure I can find other type of medicine. But which is the safest anyway?
> 
> ...


Hi

No, it isn't dangerous to pigeons, given in the correct dose (like any other meds, really). Many people use it as pretty much first line of attack for Canker (Trichomoniasis), often alongside of Spartrix. It is indeed effective for that purpose. Also, as well as combatting protozoa, it has use as an antibiotic I believe.

Personally, I would not freely dispense it as a 'just in case' measure. One problem that comes up with Canker seems these days to be resistant strains. For a lot of people that meant that the old standby - a pill or two of Spartrix - wasn't doing the job. My belief is that, as is certainly the case with antibacterials, dosing birds with a good anti-protozoal like Spartrix (or Metronidazole) as a preventive measure is likely, eventually, to cause these resistant strains to occur. So, we then need to try other -zole drugs to fight Canker.

I tend to the view that if a bird is sick, treat it for the problem it has, rather than treating it just in case it might have something or develop something.


----------



## Leely (Feb 21, 2011)

What would be the dosis,please? for ronidazole too?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Do not waste Metronidazole and Ronidazole unless they are sick.
I wouldn't give it as a preventive measure.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Leely said:


> What would be the dosis,please? for ronidazole too?


Suggested dose for Metronidazole would be

20-50 mgs *per kilo* BID or 40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily). 

Seven, or up to fourteen days.

(How that would be related to the Metronidazole you can get depends on whether it is tablet, powder or liquid form)

Ronidazole - dosage should be shown on the packaging


----------

